# Mangalitza pigs



## Moobli (25 August 2018)

We have had five Mangalitza pigs on the Estate for the past four weeks.  They are such characters and are extremely cute!  Thankfully they are a slow growing breed so should be around for a couple of years at least.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 August 2018)

Oh wow they look prehistoric!


----------



## Moobli (25 August 2018)

They are!  Kind of a cross between a wild boar and a sheep &#128522;

https://youtu.be/I3DHYUXKV_U


----------



## Moobli (25 August 2018)

They are so comical 

https://youtu.be/u4hckAXhYmI


----------



## millikins (25 August 2018)

Very cute, do they have a job to do?


----------



## Moobli (25 August 2018)

Meat at some point, sadly.


----------



## poiuytrewq (26 August 2018)

Arent they strange! I like them, Im not a big pig fan usually but these guys are pretty cool!


----------



## Moobli (26 August 2018)

poiuytrewq said:



			Aren&#8217;t they strange! I like them, I&#8217;m not a big pig fan usually but these guys are pretty cool!
		
Click to expand...

They are very different - much more wild boar than domestic pig.


----------



## meleeka (26 August 2018)

They are very strange! I have Kunes and then are hairy but it doesnt look as odd on them.


----------

